
The Condé Nast salary transparency spreadsheet - hhs
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YqdJCJ3LmtVIzxsgOj-YhE8fGBQ3zhuEkWp-_og2HEE/htmlview
======
52-6F-62
Speaking as someone in the publishing industry: this is interesting. I hope it
to be enlightening—

Where did this come from? And I don't see any obvious efforts at protecting
the submission of data. The Google Form is wide open. Do you happen to know if
they're taking any measures to ensure the accuracy of the data? I ask because
some of the bonuses and salaries are shockingly high for the publishing
industry. (Of course, Condé Nast is large but just the same)

~~~
hhs
This was posted on the Nieman Lab website, under "What we're reading", here:
[https://www.niemanlab.org/](https://www.niemanlab.org/). And you ask good
questions.

